# The great aussie kayak fishing tour



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

It would appear that have very recently fallen a similar fate to Smurf, suddenly finding myself without a home, family, a job thats currently got a mere 6 weeks left on contract and now have to go through the whole seperation drag. I'll spare all the details for now, but suffice to say, I have come up with some wild ambitions of taking a 2-year long kayak fishing tour around Australia (by that I dont mean paddling around the coastline - I mean driving from destinatuion to destination). My question to all of you worldly and variedly experienced gentlemen from around the country, if you were to undertake such a journey, what would be some of the most essentiasl items you would take?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi 5th

Sorry to hear the news mate!

If i was to embark on such a mission I would ensure that I had food, fishing gear and camping gear. With those 3 things i would be set........also a GPS unit would be handy when in unfamiliar areas!

Also suggest hooking up with the other yakkers around the coast line, and if you head inland around the ACT area, let me and the rest of the Canberra Crew know!

Ash


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that 5th.

Of all the stuff I think about and pack when I go camping I always do a last minute check of two things when I walk out the door - wallet with cards and car keys. With those two things you can go where you want and do just about anything you please.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

I think you would have to have a yak on the mighty murray mate,

the scenery in SA is unreal but the fishing is more productive on natives in victoria, perhaps somewhere up near mulwala, torrumbary etc


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah, I already own a whiole bunch of outdoor gear, almost all it high-tech lightweight stuff to. But I'm compiling a complete list to cover every avenue. And most cetrainly, I'd be aiming to try and make time to catch up with anyone on these forums for a fish, especially in areas new to me, so I can learn the ropes must faster than otherwise.

With a fair number of years fo journalism experience behind me, my plan is to write a book about the experience as i go, and complete it when I return. Among other things, I'll be aiming to create a text that not only promotes the sport, great places to do it, but also how to do it safely and succesfully.

So within creating this list (which is already huge) I'm trying to think of kit that will serve me almost Australia wide. All and any suggestions welcome.

Knowing some off-shore action will be common, I'm thinking this means I may have to reluctantly sell the Hobie Sport and upgrade to a Revo. Anyone looking for a 2nd-hand Sport?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I would take some great tunes (an ipod), a few good reads - especially something about someonbe who has endured great hardsips and come through - eg i decided to travel around eastern eaurope in the remote parts on my own with no local language knowledge or language and decided to read a book about a guy who went on a very unprepared cycle through the sahara . So my trip was enjoyably laughable compared to his hardships and obstacles!!!! So I appreciated my time and any issues were mere trifles - I'm not saying that your situation is a trifle - but I think with that open road and an ocean full of fish and a bit of time and perspective you might find time to have an adventure of a lifetime and a chance to start a new life filled with possibilities - all the best

Wopfish


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya 5th,

Real sorry to hear of your losses mate.

You have what sounds like an excellent plan to me. I would also encourage you to take a laptop so that you can continue to communicat with your friends here.

A mate or two in times like these can be invaluable.

All the best mate and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

There's a silver lining on every grey cloud guys, and I've been wanting to do this for some time. I'm done with the misery behind it all now and am just moving forward as amacably as I can.

Mick, I definitely plan to take a laptop. I'll be running a blog/diary site of my travels, and that way he can see what I'm doing asnd we can communicate online as well.

With all this said, I'll be starting a nother thread real soon picking the brains of people in individual states/areas on what places I should aim to vist in my quest to find some of the bst yak fishing spots as wlel. But I'll save that for another thread.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi 5th

How about a copy of Camps Australia Wide <www.campsaustraliawide.com> which details thousands of places around Australia where you can camp overnight for free or low cost...
[/url]


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Sunshioner, that is indeed what I intend to include with some of the content I'd plan on creating (offering advice on local rules and regs). As well as great launching places. GPS marks, and a whole bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

For sure mate, that was always part of the plan.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Try contacting some the relevant publications before you leave. Maybe you can submit regular articles as you go.

If people get a small taste of your efforts, it may help to boost book sales in the long run, plus it can help offset the cost of the trip.

Rob.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Got a handy cam? would make a good film too! I would want a copy!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Why don't you do a "Let me stay for a day" type thing.

My wife is a journo also and a couple of years back she was doing a story on this guy getting free rent all over the world from people letting him stay for a night at their house.

Of course my wife takes in any strays (that's how we ended up with two cats and two dogs) and let this guy stay for a night.

Here's the link to his report on the day that he spent with us.

http://www.letmestayforaday.com/report/?id=303


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss, 5th. I also went through the whole divorce thing about 6 years ago, and it ain't pretty. Luckily I am now re-married to a gorgeous girl who would do anything for me. There is still hope. One little piece of advice...Get CONSENT ORDERS and stay out of the Courts. Saves you a lot of money.
Mate, try to make it to Sydney. There is some great ocean fishing over here and you would be made very welcome.
Stay positive.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

5th, sorry about the strife. But the best I can recommend to bring is the attitude that it is the Journey not the Destination. With that, 2 years may not be enough.

Water filter
Bivy
Fillet knife

Not a care in the world.

Z


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay 5th, 
Coming out the back end of that myself and simon's right stay out of the courts they cost a plenty and the only winner is your solicitors.
Good luck with the tour sounds like a great idea, be happy to hook up and fish the central coast with you. 
Maybe get my photo in the book  then again it might not sell any copies with me in it  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Another one here who is sorry to hear about ya situation 5th. It looks like ya camp list is pretty covered, but some good and x-tra large dry bags for those overnighters and longer yak missions. And a mountain bike for off water tours....rigged with a rod holding system just in case (or maybe a telescopic rod for a backpack). Hookin into some paddle'n'spoke style could be great tonic. Go well mate. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep, it's a pretty sad state of affairs. Two particularly regrettable circumstances have come into play in my situation. The first being that I had no warning signs whatsoever that things were 'that bad' and was just told out of the blue that she wanted me to leave. Tjhere was nothing 'so' bad that couldn't have been easily fixed with a bit of effort. To make matters worse, she'd made her mind up about this around New Years Eve. She told me a week later. In between that time, she went on a goddamned spending spree with my credit card (including a freaken $650 vacuum cleaner... spending 3K all up), leaving me with a fairly hefty bill and not enough cash to cover it - let to pay for alternative accomodation. Thankfully I can stay at my bro's house for a while, which luckily, is nice and close to PPB. A fine place to start working on the content for said book (which yeah, could take well more than 2 years to complete).

I've already found a publisher (familiar with some of my work) that has agreed in principle to publish the book when it's done. But to make this happen, a lot of pieces have to fall into place before embarking on the journey. There's more than one way to skin a cat, so I'm still trying to decide to undertake this venture as a business or as a non-profit organization (I have potential angles on both, which I'll talk more about when I've fleshed them out more fully). It's likely I'll be seeking out sponsorship and or organizations for support.

I think my gear list is near complete, but I'm still interested in anything any of you guys would consider essential, either as a fishing/yak/first aid/communications or camping accessory.

I'll start another thread in which I'll be requesting members to give me some of the best known or best producing fishing spots in their respective states that are suited to kayak fishing. No fear - I won't be asking for GPS marks or anything. I just need to put together a tour map, to give myself a good approxamation on what route I'll take, which destinations I'll be sure in investigate and how long for.

Oh, and thanks for the condolences guys - much appreciated. It's been a pretty tough time but I am as Ray Martin would say, a 'good aussie battler'


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

heya Fifth,

been there, done that divorce thing too. Not pretty. As has been said before, if you possibly can, STAY OUT OF THE COURTS.

BTW,

Q. how do you tell if your X is telling you lies?

A. Their [email protected]*$ing lips move :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I know it's tense and I don't mean to make light, but my pop told me this one:

Why is divorce so expensive?

Because it's worth it.

Cheers to '07! Hope to see a copy up under a US publisher.

Z


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry to here news like that 5th.
Light weight gears the go for sure. But I think the essential item would be an esky, optimism and a big smile.
Gaz


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Depending on the $s available, I'd have a 4wd and a camper trailer, also a small tent for overnight trips into more remote areas. I'm not one for staying in other peoples houses for long. A Waco (or similar) fridge, and the usual camping gear. And don't forget the kayak and fishing gear, a digi camera to record all the great things you're going to see. Then you can post them for us, 'cause you'll have the laptop. I've always said if for some reason I was on my own I'd do just what you're planning. Remember you can aways pickup bits and pieces along the way.Good luck.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

yeah i agree try to keep out of the courts...... been and still going through it. But an idea out of left field that may get you money on the way....look at the harvest trail....fruit and veg picking or jobs in resorts working around OZ, the fruit picking gets you money and you can get ideas on good fishing spots too. All the best.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

I'll be doing my best to keep it out of the courts, but being reasonable hasn't been her strong point of late, so who knows. More than one way to skin a cat though - one can't get blood from a stone, and I know how to be a rock.

Anyhoo, I'm using this brilliant program called mind-map to plan this trip. Its coming along nicely. I'll share the contents of my gear list (as it stands) later today, and will be greatful to anyone who has any comments for me to ponder for any of it.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

sorry to hear that news 5th, but on the brighter side, there are greater times ahead, i know what that no warnings deal is like, its not very funny, mine was all love and kisses on the friday night and going , going , gone on the saturday,but on the brighter side life has been great since however, would definately take a mountain bike and stay on this forum with regular updates fer yer ol mates


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

G'Day Fifth,

Had a bit of a think. Hope the attached list is what your after. Not all may be applicable.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Many thanks Red Herring. I'll go through that carefully.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

5th, welcome to the club, it is always a bitter blow  it taken me 2 years to get financial again i got left with debt and have only now been able to get 50% custody of my 2 boys 

your plan sounds great, i have spent 3 years travelling around OZ and wished many times that i had a yak with me, you are welcome to catch up and pitch a tent on my land when you come through this way. 

depending on how remote you intend to go i would strongly recommend a EPIRB/GPS since you generally don't have to go too far to get out of sight :shock: :shock:

when up north watch the crocs, the greenies and the late great Mr irwin although they had/have great intentions crocs are now a major issue in nearly all river systems up here. 1 local guy nearly got pulled in checking his crab pots and crocs up 12 - 14 feet are common
:shock:


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

DONT FORGET YOUR PADDLE. AND YOUR SEAT. Two years without either could be painfull.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

My advice is just do it before all the boring people talk you out of it. It would be an adventure of a life time. Dont forget to stop in and have a fish with me.

Dont take too much.

Kayak
Car pref 4x4 
Swag
Small cooker
Good esky or portable travel fridge


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah RP, loads of boring people are trying to talk me out of it. But just as many are offering encouragement. Especially when I take the time to fully explain what I plan to do, and how. My plans are coming along nicely although I still have a fair bit to do before taking off. Things are falling into place though, including just landing a new job that puts me in a fantastic position to find various ways of funding the adventure. But yeah... if I have to, I'll just pick fruit along the way. There's more than one way to skin a cat.

I reckon it'll be at least 3 - 4 months before I head out of state, but just as soon as I get my yak back (its still at my previous home) I'll be gathering content and getting it started. Can't friggen wait! And yeah, when I do get going, I'll be doing my best to catch up with as many AKFF'ers as possible.


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Must haves would be a 4 wheel drive to get to more remote places. To this I would add a good remote area first aid kit {maybe get the ambulance guys to help on this when you do a first aid corse}. A good portable fridge like a Weaco cf50 or Engle, as ice may become hard to find. Fit the 4b with a dual battery for fridge power. A winch will help if you get bogged. Also a satilite phone for emergency use and to keep contact with others.
I would do a 4b coarse to learn the ropes and get more ideas on what to take. 
A shark sheild for the yak and a gun to shoot croc's when in danger of being dinner.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your problems 5th.
The old saying, "one door closes and another opens" is so true.
Your adventure will open new doors for you.
If you head towards the Far South Coast of NSW look me up for a paddle.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

> The first being that I had no warning signs whatsoever that things were 'that bad' and was just told out of the blue that she wanted me to leave. Tjhere was nothing 'so' bad that couldn't have been easily fixed with a bit of effort.


5th.....I'm sure I have said that!! Just out the other end myself. 4yrs of grief! On settlement went out and bought myself (and the kids) a hobie Outback. Best toy I've ever had. It gets better.

My kids are IT, my life now. (But if I didn't have children I would be off in a flash). Don't let anyone talk you out of it. Like many others here, hope to cross paths when you head off.


----------

